# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Лже-шифровальщик Crypt Console

## thyrex

Попался экземпляр вируса, который позиционирует себя шифровальщиком, но шифрует только имена файлов, а после этого приписывает в начало нового имени одну из следующих почт для связи:




> [email protected]_
> [email protected]_
> [email protected]_
> [email protected]_


При "шифровании" пропускает файлы в папках:



> Windows
> $Recycle.Bin
> Config.Msi
> MSOCache
> System Volume Information
> Recovery


"Шифрованию" подлежат все файлы в папках, за исключением файлов с именами:



> svchost.exe
> Readme.txt
> Readme.hta
> bootmgr
> BOOTNXT
> pagefile.sys
> swapfile.sys
> hiberfil.sys
> loadmgr


Дешифровка возможна. Имеется дешифратор нашего внештатного коллеги + зарубежный аналог для некоторых других случаев.

P.S. Все запросы на получение дешифратора только после проверки компьютера на чистоту в разделе Помогите

----------

*olejah*,  *SQ*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

